# Expert Boat Detail



## Choozee

:thumbsup: Expert Boat Detail is very thankful to all the PFF members and the boating community for the very successful and busy season. *We are still offering the $100 off for PFF members on a complete detail.* Boats are what we have been doing since 2006. Licensed, insured, signed up to work at every marina from Lillian, AL to Orange Beach to Pensacola to Destin and every where in between.
Expert Boat Detail is absolutely the best company, using the BEST products, and getting the BEST results!
We are currently 1 week out, so please call or text Chris and schedule a detail or get a free quote today! 850-686-4452

If you are looking to sell your boat please contact me, Tina, I have been selling boats at a local dealership for 8 years! Boats are what we are ALL ABOUT!


----------



## TARPON01

I highly recommend them! Just made my 22ft pathfinder look brand new!


----------



## Mikvi

Called Chris yesterday to do my boat. He already has 2 in front of me. Time to call if you want your boat ready for spring


----------



## Choozee

Thank you for the kind words! We appreciate and need your business!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Mikvi

Chris started my boat yesterday and I went to be nosey today. Already looks awesome and he hasn't even started waxing yet. Will post pics when he's finished.


----------



## Choozee

right on! Thanks. It's a gratifying feeling when one can see the results of good old fashion hard work! Chris takes a lot of pride in his work, that makes all the difference.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## delta dooler

I wish I could find some over here in Mississippi that does the work he does! it is no easy task and you have got to know what you are doing to get a boat in tip top shape.


----------



## Mikvi

Give Chris a call. You never know, you might be able to work something out. Believe me, it's worth having done.


----------



## Naby

Chris and his partner did an awesome job on my boat, an older Pursuit walk around. You will appreciate your boat in a whole new way once he gets done with it! There was no part of the boat that went untouched, excellent work!


----------



## Ocean Master

Excellent detailing..!!


----------



## Choozee

Naby said:


> Chris and his partner did an awesome job on my boat, an older Pursuit walk around. You will appreciate your boat in a whole new way once he gets done with it! There was no part of the boat that went untouched, excellent work!


Thank you for your work and kind words. Look forward to doing it again.


----------



## Choozee

Ocean Master said:


> Excellent detailing..!!


Thanks Ocean Master. I should be getting to your boat shortly.


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

My boat looks AMAZING, it looks better than when I bought it, will never use a different detailer


----------



## Choozee

Thanks Flguy we appreciate it. I have to say it does not look like the same boat.


----------



## Flguy32514

Before


----------



## Flguy32514

After


----------



## Salty Daze

Just trying to get a ballpark. What does this type of service cost. I don't want to go thru the calling and all before I at least have an idea of what I am looking at. I have a 26' sea hunt center console with two 150's. In pretty good shape already. Just want it put back in brand new condition. A little has on the topside gunnels and inside walls. Is it 300$, 1000$ I have no clue?


----------



## Choozee

Salty daze pm sent


----------



## TSHIRT

*Outstanding Attn to Detail!*

Chris came out and detailed my boat 20ft Hurricane deck boat, we were debating on recovering the seats due to stains that we couldn't get out, and wanting the teal green stripe re-done, well needless to say he was able to bring it all back to life and we were 110% satisfied with his work and attn to detail, so his business name stands true! Thanks again Chris, Curt.


----------



## Choozee

TSHIRT said:


> Chris came out and detailed my boat 20ft Hurricane deck boat, we were debating on recovering the seats due to stains that we couldn't get out, and wanting the teal green stripe re-done, well needless to say he was able to bring it all back to life and we were 110% satisfied with his work and attn to detail, so his business name stands true! Thanks again Chris, Curt.


Thanks Curt glad we were able to help out.


----------



## Fletch Lives

*Awesome job by Expert Detail*

I just got my annual detail job done this week. The boat looks like it just rolled out of the show room. Thanks again Expert Detail.

This picture doesn't do it justice.

Thanks,

Jeff F.


----------



## Choozee

Thanks Jeff, that means a lot.


----------



## Trble Make-rr

Hey Chris, you took care of Trouble Maker and did an excellent job. 

Sending you a PM so you can do my 31. Thanx. :thumbup:


----------



## Choozee

Ok Trble make-rr let's get her done.


----------



## Mikvi

Don't forget mine 2nd week of march. I just emptied everything out of the boat. The trailers being fixed, and then I'll put it back in it's spot. I'll give Chris a call next week sometime.


----------



## Choozee

Don't worry Mikvi I gotcha covered


----------



## delta dooler

I been looking for someone around Pascagoula to buff/wax/detail my boat, (Aquasport 225 Explorer) I cannot find anyone reputable to do it. The last guy that did my Mako didnt know WTF he was doing and made it look worse than it did before he started ! (OK, maybe not that bad, but he still didnt know WTF he was doing !)

Would you be willing to make a trip to Pascagoula to do it? If not, do you know of anyone over here that will?


----------



## Realtor

Chris and Tina did the Fat Jax, and it looks GREAT!!


----------



## Choozee

Thanks Jim!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

